# 20% Off Sale and Free Shipping on all K&N Intakes at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save a whopping 20% on any K&N air intake kit from now until 6/24/11 at PartsForYourCar.*

*Use promo code BREATHOFCHEAPAIR* during checkout by 6/24/2011 to get your discount, along with free shipping!

Click below to go shopping:

----------------

*2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Accessories Store*

----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

